
A good CMS gives you total markup freedom - niyazpk
http://www.456bereastreet.com/archive/201009/a_good_cms_gives_you_total_markup_freedom/
======
kls
This is actually a very good rant because it is a huge problem. CMS skills are
very tied to platform implementation. So if you are a Java guy you chose a
Java CMS, if you are a PHP guy you chose a PHP CMS. Templates are done in
proprietary formats when they could be done in HTML snippets.

I want a simple CMS that templates together static HTML (headers, footers,
articles) and pushes them out as static HTML files on a web server. I overlay
all of my dynamic content with a client side toolkit calling REST services, so
I don't need a CMS to try to do dynamic content for me.

I don't care what language a CMS is implemented in but I should not have to
use that language to put out a templated HTML site.

I currently use Alfresco a Java CMS because it allows me to compile the
templates and to do a static export of HTML files, to my web server, but we
still have to be diligent to not get any Java web ick (jsp, taglibs) that the
CMS provided in our content.

What I really want is a server language independent CMS that puts together the
static content for modern browser based applications. I don't want run-time
dependencey that rely on my CMS being in production, I already have an
application server, a database server and a web server, I don't need yet
another point of failure in production and definitely one that tries to
reproduce my application server poorly.

